# Flusher



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Has any1 had a go with the TapeTech flushers?
If so good or bad?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Has any1 had a go with the TapeTech flushers?
> If so good or bad?


F*ck it I just ordered the 3.5 and a set of wheels for it!:thumbup:
Will let u know soon if its heading for the skip!
Going to try it with the direct flushing or should I say my worker will!:thumbup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> F*ck it I just ordered the 3.5 and a set of wheels for it!:thumbup: Will let u know soon if its heading for the skip! Going to try it with the direct flushing or should I say my worker will!:thumbup:


Lol! Why is it that your worker will try? Cause he still believes that direct flushing is possible?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

D A Drywall said:


> Lol! Why is it that your worker will try? Cause he still believes that direct flushing is possible?


He is the worker, Me I am the technician:whistling2:
Also he wouldn't have a clue if I said that it was meant to b a direct flusher!
I will just put the flusher on the tube and tell him go c if that thing works:thumbup:!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

The guy taping behind me right now is using one he makes it work pretty good he has an aplicator as well but his partner left so he uses the direct flushed to save a step it's getting hot and he said it helps him beet the drying mud


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gordie said:


> The guy taping behind me right now is using one he makes it work pretty good he has an aplicator as well but his partner left so he uses the direct flushed to save a step it's getting hot and he said it helps him beet the drying mud


Find out tomorrow!:thumbsup:


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Has any1 had a go with the TapeTech flushers?
> If so good or bad?


Garbage. Bought it to try it out and its not good. Theres a pin at the end of it so you can't put it directly into the three way. The plastic skids prevent it from gliding as well


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Didn't realize we were talking about tape tech flushers. We all use can am , now columbia, and beter than ever


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I mean columbia makes good flushers not that can am is columbia now didn't read what I said before sending


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Been using my Columbia flasher for a while now and been very happy with it


----------



## We Do It All (Jun 24, 2016)

*Can-Am's New Accu-Just Flusher Head*

My sons have been using the new Accu-Just flusher head for almost a year now, trouble free. It is designed to do the 90 degree inside corners as well as many of the other inside offset angles, that we have all been finishing by hand or using no coat bead. 

Check out the video on www.canamtool.com webpage under Accu-Just Flusher under the picture of the three heads - comments.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Pic of tapetech 3.5 flusher after the gun!
Took a while to break in but its getting better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> F*ck it I just ordered the 3.5 and a set of wheels for it!:thumbup:
> Will let u know soon if its heading for the skip!
> Going to try it with the direct flushing or should I say my worker will!:thumbup:


Hey Vanman, how did that flusher work out for you? 
I have a Columbia 3" flusher that I used for the first time this week. I used The Iceman's approach to apply a mud bead with the compound tube. The corner turned out nice, but it had too much mud on it. Each time I went over it, I took more mud off (but there still was enough on). Obviously, I was doing something wrong; I just don't know what? Is my mud too thick, should I use an applicator instead, or should I just coat my corners heavy(if they still look okay)? :blink:


----------



## SRD (Aug 17, 2016)

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Vanman, how did that flusher work out for you?
> I have a Columbia 3" flusher that I used for the first time this week. I used The Iceman's approach to apply a mud bead with the compound tube. The corner turned out nice, but it had too much mud on it. Each time I went over it, I took more mud off (but there still was enough on). Obviously, I was doing something wrong; I just don't know what? Is my mud too thick, should I use an applicator instead, or should I just coat my corners heavy(if they still look okay)? :blink:


Dont load it up as much with the tube and should be better
:thumbsup:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

SRD said:


> Dont load it up as much with the tube and should be better
> :thumbsup:


Thanks SRD! I'm giving it another try tomorrow.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Hey Vanman, how did that flusher work out for you?
> I have a Columbia 3" flusher that I used for the first time this week. I used The Iceman's approach to apply a mud bead with the compound tube. The corner turned out nice, but it had too much mud on it. Each time I went over it, I took more mud off (but there still was enough on). Obviously, I was doing something wrong; I just don't know what? Is my mud too thick, should I use an applicator instead, or should I just coat my corners heavy(if they still look okay)? :blink:


Yea that flusher is working sweet now!:thumbup:
Took a while to break it in but its all good now and yea the mud needs to be thin going through the gun!
I only use it after the gun then a 3.5 mechanical head on the tube for finish!
Not tried the direct flushing approach with it yet!!


----------



## upnorth906 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a 3" Columbia flusher and it works pretty sweet, didn't need any break in time.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

upnorth906 said:


> I have a 3" Columbia flusher and it works pretty sweet, didn't need any break in time.


Hey Upnorth, what approach do you use to apply the mud?


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

I have 4 wheel inside 90 corner applicator bte..it don't glide smooth and mud spills over the edges..advice


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Tapeslamr79 said:


> I have 4 wheel inside 90 corner applicator bte..it don't glide smooth and mud spills over the edges..advice


Can you post a link to the flusher you have? Sounds like you just have the applicator head...that just applies the mud?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

...the wheels are worn out


----------



## Tapeslamr79 (Feb 5, 2017)

I have better than ever 4 wheel inside 90 applicator.i use it then flush with 3" Columbia flusher


----------

